
Ask HN: Should I take Senior Mobile Engineer or Junior Web Engineer? - rohmanhakim
I am junior mobile engineer (Android) in one of largest Startup in my country for one year. This is my first job after I graduated from college. I take the junior mobile engineer role because that was the only software engineering field which i&#x27;m confident at the time. 4 months ago I was interested in web front-end engineering and started to learn ReactJS.<p>After one year working here, I started to think to resign and continue my career in another company because there&#x27;s shifting in management level and directed the company&#x27;s vision I couldn&#x27;t no longer follow. Meanwhile, I fell bored with Android engineering because not much i can learned here. Then, I found two job opening which I&#x27;m interested at, one is senior mobile (Android) engineer and the second is web front-end engineer (ReactJS).<p>My question is, should I continue my career as a senior mobile engineer which is the field i&#x27;m currently have confident in (and got salary increment), or as web front-end engineer one (which required me to learned from the start)?<p>Based from current state of both Mobile (Android) and Web front-end (ReactJS), which one I should take?
======
CyberFonic
I assume that both jobs appeal to you, the companies have similar qualities.
Both areas are good. But since you already have a bit of experience in
mobile(Android) I would suggest sticking with that area.

Typically employers look for 2-3 years experience, so you would be starting
from scratch by switching to web front-end so soon. You don't say where these
jobs are located: city/country - so it is hard to provide more specific
suggestions.

~~~
rohmanhakim
I live in Indonesia. Yes, both companies have the same appeal to me and
provides almost same qualities.

Is the current state in Android worth enough to be mastered? Are tech
companies still android developer as a great assets in say 5 more years? I see
somehow the tech companies are started to focus on the web platform. The one
will stay remain great assets is fullstack developers in my opinion though

